# Verkaufe Gamer-PC



## Gamer81 (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich verkaufe meinen vom PC-Fachhändler zusammengebauten Gamer-PC.

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 (2x 3 Ghz!!)
Kühler: Zalman 9700 LED
MainBoard: GigaByte P35-DS4
RAM: 2x 1024 MB DDR2
Grafikkarte:MSI R3850-T2D512E-OC/D3 
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Soprano schwarz
Lüfter: Scythe SFlex 1200rpm
Netzteil: BE QUIET Dark Power Pro 530 Watt
CD / DVD: NEC AD-7173A"
FP: WD 250 GB

Abholung in Nürnberg oder Umgebung.
Versand national möglich. Versandmaterial + kosten trägt der Käufer.

Der Computer ist technisch und optisch in einwandfreien Zustand!

*Preis: 350 Euro
*

Danke + Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Gamer81 (9. Juni 2011)

*Festpreis => 300 Euro *


----------

